
iPhone 7 could be WATERPROOF, new report claims ahead of Apple launch this week - tekheletknight
http://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/iphone-7-could-waterproof-new-8775339
======
Piskvorrr
So innovative! Nobody else ever came up with this, Apple again at the cutting
edge! (Typing this on a 2014 Samsung S5. Guess what: IP67 certified, just as
the Completely Groundbreaking iPhone that is yet to launch now, two years
later)

~~~
Piskvorrr
And, of course, _fewer_ features. That's unique, at least.

